# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  12 Monate ohne Prostata

## Gunter

Hallo Leute, ich lese seit einigen Monaten hier im Forum die Beiträge. Viel ist zu lesen, von Werten und Ergebnissen, die jedoch vom Schicksal betroffenen und ahnungslosen Personen keine große Hilfe bieten, oder nicht immer. Mir erging es ebenso, vor *genau* 12 Monaten! Alles oder viel war für mich mit einem großen Fragezeichen versehen. Wenn ich nun an anderer Stelle hier im Forum lese, dass PSA-Werte von über 270 erreicht werden und mit ich lebe immer noch, also die Sache ruhig und gut informiert angehen kommentiert werden, da wundere ich mich doch etwas. Hier geht es um Krebs und nicht um eine leichte Mandelentzündung, die mit einem Sahneeis gekühlt werden kann. 

Bei mir wurde im Dezember 2004, bei einer Routineuntersuchung, ein erhöhter PSA-Wert gemessen. Es waren, gemessen an dem o.a. Wert, nur eine Kleinigkeit von 5,4 - für mich war es eine seelische Belastung! Die Wanderung durch Urologenpraxen begann.

Als Privatpatient, dessen Untersuchung dann alle 4 Wochen für 220.- Euro zu Buche schlug, war ich ein gern gesehener Gast. Ich bekam immer nur zu hören: Kommen sie in 4 Wochen wieder, wir sehen weiter und beobachten den Wert. Das war für mich keine Lösung, auch dieses Forum zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht - leider. Ich fand hier in unserer Stadt eine hervorragende Klinik mit einem Topurologen und modernster Ausstattung. Dies zu beurteilen fällt mir nach nun 1,5 Jahren leicht. 

Die transrektale 10fach-Biopsie wurde in bilateraler, lokaler Leitungsanäshesie durchgeführt und transrektale Ultraschalluntersuchung. Im Klartext: Es wurden 10 Proben an der Prostata entnommen, durch den Darm, ich fühlte dabei keinen Schmerz und die Prostata wurde ebenfalls durch Ultraschall untersucht. Nach 15 Minuten war es vorüber und ich konnte nach Hause. 

Diese Untersuchung sollte JEDERMANN REGELMÄSSIG machen lassen, wo ein erhöhter PSA-Wert besteht.

Die Ultraschalluntersuchung vor Ort ergab zunächst nichts  es war n u r ein leichter Schatten im hinteren Bereich zu sehen. Das Ergebnis kam einige Tage später. Es wurde ein Karzinom festgestellt  bösartig. Es war dort, wo der leichte Schatten bei der Ultraschall- untersuchung zu sehen war. Der Urologe sagte mir, dass eine Entfernung der Prostata notwendig, die Entscheidung darüber jedoch nur mir überlassen bliebe. 

Wir hatten danach lange Gespräche mit 100%iger Aufklärung der Risiken, möglichen Nach- und Vorteilen. Seltsam war, dass ich mich über den Verlust der Prostata locker hinweg setzten konnte. Ich sah nur den Vorteil, weg mit dem Karzinom. Bedenken hatte ich nur damit, mein Leben mit einem Urinbeutel an der Hüfte zu beenden und das wollte ich nicht.

Ich hatte und habe noch unbegrenztes Vertrauen in den behandelnden Arzt, der mir sagte, dass er _versuchen_ wird, schonend zu operieren, die Harnwege, Schließmuskel und sogar die Erektionsfähigkeit erhalten will. Der Mann hat begnadete Hände! 

Die OP war heute vor 12 Monaten. Mein PSA ist 0,0 ich trage keinen Beutel oder Vorlage, also absolut trocken und die Erektion ist da. Dazu muß ich sagen, dass ich regelmäßig Kraftsport betreibe, 2x wöchentlich und dabei auch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur auf Trab halte.

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Gunter,

[quote=Gunter]Hallo Leute, ich lese seit einigen Monaten hier im Forum die Beiträge. Viel ist zu lesen, von Werten und Ergebnissen, die jedoch vom Schicksal betroffenen und ahnungslosen Personen keine große Hilfe bieten..........

Es ist schön, dass es dir körperlich gut geht. Ich frage mich nur, was du mit deinem Beitrag bezweckst? Dein Beitrag war bestimmt nicht voller Informationen, die irgend jemanden weiterhelfen könnte und dein Profil ist nicht besonders aussagekräftig. Wer kritisiert soll es besser machen oder es sein lassen.

 . Wenn ich nun an anderer Stelle hier im Forum lese, dass PSA-Werte von über 270 erreicht werden und mit ich lebe immer noch, also die Sache ruhig und gut informiert angehen kommentiert werden, da wundere ich mich doch etwas. Hier geht es um Krebs und nicht um eine leichte Mandelentzündung, die mit einem Sahneeis gekühlt werden kann. 

Hätte ich zu einem 19- jährigen Sohn  eines PCA kranken Vaters schreiben sollen "also die Sache hektisch und ahnungslos angehen"?  Dein Beitrag ist  unter Psyche richtig untergebracht weil du das Bedürfnis hattest, deine Geschichte mit anderen zu teilen und das ist ok - nicht ok ist es, das ganze Forum in Frage zu stellen wie du es getan hast. Das war kein guter Einstand.

Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## Gunter

Lieber Hans-W, liebe Leute
das Forum in Frage stellen, warum. Es ist gut! Es ging mir nur um die Informationen, die ich zu der Zeit, als ich mich in Panik befand und Unverständnis meiner Krankheit, nicht bekommen konnte. Als betroffene Person versucht man alles in sich aufzusaugen und hilfreiche Tipps zu bekommen. Ich kenne dies aus der Zeit, als meine Frau Krebs bekam - nun war ich an der Reihe! In vielen Foren beschäftigen sich die Leute nur damit, Beiträge zu zerreißen, anstatt produktive und für einen Laien verständliche Erklärungen abzufassen. OK, Abkürzungen können sein, müssen aber nicht immer. Ich habe den heutigen Tag gewählt, weil es mein 1.Geburtstag ist, ich werde ihn genießen, glaubs mir.

----------


## Hans-W.

Lieber Gunter,
Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe, du und wir Allle können noch viele Geburtstage feiern!
Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Gunter

Danke Hans-W für die netten Worte. 

Mein Beitrag sollte nur die simple Botschaft enthalten, daß es ein Leben NACH der Prostata gibt. Gewiß ist es ein krasser Schritt, der nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Auch sollte der betroffene Mann sich nur nach voller Aufklärung durch behandelnde Ärzte UND in Absprache mit dem Ehepartner, zur persönlichen Entscheidung kommen. Die Frage ist immer zu stellen, wie weit sind Karzinome vorhanden und sind Ausstrahlungen im Bereich. Bei mir hat man erst nach der Operation die erstaunliche Größe sehen können, da der Krebs sich gut im hinteren Bereich verstecken konnte.Von Bestrahlungen rate ich jedoch ab, da ich die Auswirkungen bei meiner Frau erleben konnte, die schlimme, innere Vernarbungen davon trug.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Gunter

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Möchte einfach nur anmerken, dass es manchmal auch gut ist, positive Berichte zu erhalten. Das kann dem einen oder anderen Mut machen. Insofern ist der bericht von Gunter vielleicht doch ganz gut.
Glückwunsch, dass alles so gut gelaufen ist und weiterhin alles Gute.
Wolfgang

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Wolfgang K. 

positiv ist, so makaber es auch klingen mag, daß ich an Prostatakrebs nicht sterben kann. Die Pros ist weg und aber was ist noch im Körper?!

Was waren aber die Auslöser? Sind es unsere Essgewohnheiten, die ganzen Frischhaltemittel in unseren Speisen, die Umwelt die wir gemeinsam zerstören, auch ich mit meinem PKW, unsere "gesunden" BIO-Produkte? Wer weiß es. 

Wenn eine gesunde Tomate beinahe nur aus Wasser besteht, nie zuvor aber eine handvoll Erde gesehen hat, woraus setzt sich dann das Wasser der Frucht zusammen? BIO-Chemie? Wie ist es mit der leckeren Fleischwurst und dem beliebten Kartoffelsalat bestellt - nur ein paar Frischhaltemittel? Wie ist es mit unseren tollen frischen und knackigen Salaten bestellt - alles OHNE?

Früher starben die Leute an unbekannten Krankheiten, heute haben wir Krebs - leider!

Gunter, kein Kind von Traurigkeit.

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Gunter,
als neuer Benutzer lese ich täglich das Forum vor und rückwärts durch.
In der Hoffnung Hilfe ? oder zumindest Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.
Bin gestern in Worms entlassen worden.Bei mir ist die gleiche Biopsie (Damm) wie bei Dir durchgeführt worden, jedoch eine 22 fache (2 X 11)
Bei der Visitte wurde mir dann von Prof.Dr. ...... folgendes gesagt: So dann haben sie in nächster Zeit eine größere OP vor sich. Daraufhin ich lachend!! ganz bestimmt nicht, ich werde mich nicht operieren lassen.
Was ich denn dann im Krankenhaus wolle, warum ich gekommen sei?

Ein pathologischer Befund wird frühestens in 4-6 Tagen da sein.
Den vorläufigen Bericht heute bei meinem Urologen abgegeben, dort wurde mir eröffnet, daß der Herr Dr. Prof.... diesen bereits angerufen hat und sich indirekt über mein Verhalten (mündiger Pat., der selbst bestimmt was mit ihm gemacht wird) beschwert.
Ich freue mich, daß Du Deinen ersten Geburtstag feiern konntest, aber wenn ich lese, das es Dir leicht gefallen ist, auf die Prostata zu verzichten, kommt mir das Grausen.
Für mich (59 Jahre) zählt vorrangig der Erhalt der Potenz, die Vorstellung vor einem GV eine Pumpe oder desgleichen benutzen zu müssen, (falls es damit überhaupt klappt) macht mich wahnsinnig.
Leider lese ich im Forum immer nur von Pat. die eine Behandlung hinter sich haben.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ich der einzige sein soll, der ernsthaft in Betracht zieht keine Therapie zu machen.
Bei mir ist der PSA Wert durch einen "Jux" ermittelt worden.Ich habe im vorrigen Jahr einen Kollegen im Krankenhaus Heidelberg besucht, der dort arbeitet.Aus "Jux" sind wir beide, da Weltmännertag war zur Blutentnahme gegangen. Das Ergebnis 10,7 kam 2 Wochen später für mich.
Jetzt 19,9. Wäre ich an diesem Tag nicht zufällig in Heidelberg gewesen,hätte ich mir und meiner Familie viele Stunden tiefster Depressionen erspart und würde eines Tages an einem Infarkt oder Altersschwäsche von dannen gehen.
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn Antworten kämen von Leuten, die sich ebenfalls entschlossen haben keine Therapie zu machen.
Paul-Georg

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Paul-Georg,

interessanter Beitrag. Bei mir war es am Anfang auch ein Zufall, da ich zuvor keine Ahnung hatte, was PSA oder Biopsie war. Ich ging nach vierjähriger Pause mal wieder zum Doc, um eine Grunduntersuchung machen zu lassen. Ich hatte keinerlei Beschwerden! Die Helferin fragte so beiläufig, ob ich auch einen PSA-Test machen lassen will, ich sagte ok, wußte aber nicht was es war. Nach eingen Tage war ich dann bei dem Hausarzt und es sagte mir, daß alles OK ist - aaaaaaber, ich solle doch einmal zum Urologen, da wär noch eine Kleinigkeit zu püfen. Damit fing es an. Der PSA-Wert lag bei 5,7.

Wenn Du nun schreibst, daß bei Dir vorrangig die Potenz zählt, so ist dies Deine Entscheidung. Für mich zählte nach Abwegung aller Risiken die Sicherheit einer Operation. Wenn man mit einer Partnerin lebt, die seit nun 10jahren Krebspatient ist, man die Risiken ohne/mit Operation kennt, so war es für mich wirklich leicht, eine persönliche Entscheidung zu treffen.

Mein Urologe sagte zu mir, daß ich mit dem Karzinom auch als 90jähriger unter einer Straßenbahn enden könne - aaaaber weiß man es?? Die Entscheidung mußte ich selbst und in Absprache mit meiner Frau treffen.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück, hoffentlich war DEINE Entscheidung richtig.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Paul Georg,
ich fürchte Du wirst im Forum kaum jemand finden, der sich entschlossen hat *keine Therapie* zu machen ( schon garnicht bevor der Biopsiebefund vorliegt )dagegen gibt es eine ganze Reihe Betroffener, die sich entschlossen haben eine Therapie solange wie eben vertretbar herauszuschieben. Dazu ist eine sorgfältige Diagnose des Istzustandes wie auch eine laufende Überwachung des PK Verlaufs wie auch ein gutes "Nervenkostüm" unerlässlig.Wenn Du Deinen Biopsiebefund hier ins Forum stellst wirst Du sicherlich Ratschläge und Empfehlungen bekommen, die Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen.Empfehlenswert ist auch  einer Selbsthilfegruppe beizutreten.
herzlichen Gruß
Juergen

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Paul-Georg,

"keine Therapie", so wie das bei Dir ziemlich wütend-trotzig klingt, ist m.E. keine wirklich sinnvolle Option...

Es gibt Diagnosen, bei denen man mit guten Gründen die sog. "aktive Überwachung" einer radikalen lokalen Therapie vorziehen kann. Aber um das zu entscheiden, benötigt man eine möglichst umfassende, differenzierte Diagnose. Die Biopsie, die bei Dir gemacht wurde, wird Dir die ersten wichtigen Anhaltspunkte liefern. Dann wirst Du entscheiden müssen, was Du machst.

Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und sagen "Ich mache aber keine Therapie!" könnte - je nach Ergebnis der Biopsie und ggf. weiterer Untersuchungen - eine buchstäblich lebensgefährliche Haltung sein.

Ich selbst mache nur eine immunstärkende Therapie und überwache meinen PK sorgfältig. Meine Ausgangssituation und meine Werte erlauben mir das zur Zeit. Insofern bin ich kein Fan der schnellstmöglichen radikalen Therapie - aber "keine Therapie" als Leitmotiv ist kein Weg.

Viel Glück bei Deinen Biopsieergebnissen wünscht Dir

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Paul Georg,
Ich habe dienen Beitrag zweimal durchgelesen weil ich es nicht glauben kann, dass du keine Therapie machen möchtest. Abwarten bis du bessere Infos hast, ja - aber zu dem jetztigen Zeitpunkt schon anzudeuten, daß du ohne Sex nicht leben willst, finde ich etwas blauäugig. PSA 19,9 ist nicht lustig. Nach meinem Wissensstand ist schon eine Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Metastasen bei diesem PSA relativ hoch. Du solltest deine Prioritäten sorgfältig überprüfen und dann nachdem du die Laborwerte erhalten hast, dich damit nochmals hier melden. Was du jetzt vorhast ist russisches Roullet mit 6 Kugeln im Lauf. Ich hoffe, dass sich keiner meldet, der dir gleichgesinnt ist - oder vielleicht doch, damit auch er ein paar Worte der Vernunft von uns bekommt.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## camillo

Hallo Paul Georg,
ich habe mich erst heute registriert lassen, um auch andere Meinungen, Ansichten und Einstellungen zu dieser Krankheit kennen zu lernen. Nach Durchsicht des Forums bin ich überrascht, welche Prioritäten von den einzelnen Betroffenen gesetzt werden. Da wird mitgeteilt, daß ein Erkrankter als Privatpatient viel zu zahlen hat (auch gesetzlich Versicherte werden bald mehr zahlen!), der andere will beim GV keine Pumpe oder andere Hilfsmittel verwenden. Der nächste will erst einmal in die Warteschleife, um dann eine endgültige Entscheidung treffen zu können, obwohl der PSA weit über normal liegt. Warum nicht einmal Glücksritter spielen? Sind das die wirklichen Probleme, die die Krankheit mit sich bringt?

Als bei mir die Diagnose fest stand, der behandelnde Urologe nur noch eine Tektomie als Behandlungstherapie (trotz Gleason Score 4+5/9 GIIIa) vorschlagen konnte, wehrte sich mein Unterbewustsein mit aller Macht gegen diesen radikalen Einschnitt. Durch das Internet bin ich dann auf die Herren U. Peters u. Chr. Ligensa gestoßen, von denen ich dann telefonisch Rat eingeholt habe. Ich habe vor Ort alle möglichen Behandlungsmethoden wie TUMT, Seeds, Bestrahlung, Prostatektomie usw. mit den ausführenden Ärzten besprochen. Danach blieb für mich nur noch die HB nach Leibowitz als erfolgsverprechenste Therapie. Mit Prof. Giebel, Schönebeck wurde dann nach Beurteilung des Histologischen Befundes und des CT's die weitere Behandlung besprochen. Ich wurde 2 mal Hyperthermisch behandelt und gleichzeitig wurde im Nov. 2003 das erste Zoladex-Depot gesetzt. Das letzte Depot bekam ich Juli 2005. 
Es war mir von Beginn an klar, daß ich mich während der gesamten Dauer der Therapie wie eine Frau im Klimakterium fühlen werde. Es war mir auch bewust, daß die Libido ausgeschaltet wurde. Ich akzeptierte  also eine chemische Kastration. Bei Abwägung aller Kriterien bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß es nicht sinnvoll ist, ein Leben lang tot zu sein sondern bei Umstellung einiger Praktiken und Gewohnheiten das Leben und die Lebensqualität zu erhalten. Das alles geschah natürlich nur nach Absprache mit meiner Partnerin.

Auch wenn der PSA im Juni 2006 auf 0,49 angestiegen ist (8 Monate nach dem letzten Depot) bin ich von der Richtigkeit meiner Entscheidung 100% tig überzeugt. Abwarten oder irgend einem Drängelnden nachgeben wäre die falsche Entscheidung gewesen. Ich habe bis jetzt schon 3 Jahre gewonnen und wenn wider Erwarten der PSA ins uferlose steigen sollte, habe ich immer noch die Option Prostatektomie frei.
Herzlichen Gruß
Jürgen W.

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Leute, 

ob sich Paul-Gerhard über die Konsequenzen klar ist, gewiß ist er der Herr seines Körpers, was sagt aber die Ehefrau zu seinem Problem?

Jegliche Behandlung vorab abzulehnen, bevor man über den Gesamtzustand volle Kenntnis hat, ist fahrlässig und unverantwortlich gegenüber den Angehörigen. Lieber Paule, laß Dir einmal die Antworten von Hans-W und dem Schorschel durch den Kopf gehen und steck den nicht in den Sand.

Gruß Gunter

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Paul Georg .

Ja ich gehöre dazu, vorläufig keine Therapie zu machen. Warum ? Die Antwort findest Du In meinen Beiträgen hier im Forum.
Es ist aber wichtig, den weiteren Verlauf der Krankheit intensiv zu beobachten, damit man rechtzeitig eingreifen kann.

Alles Gute
Klaus UWE

----------


## Schorschel

> Sind das die wirklichen Probleme, die die Krankheit mit sich bringt?
> Jürgen W.


Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Deinen wichtigen Beitrag...

Manchmal versteigen wir uns im Forum in eine Richtung, die vergessen lässt, dass wir alle an einer bösartigen Krankheit leiden. Aber auch diese seitlichen Arabesken müssen sein.

Dennoch hast Du Recht mit Deinen Ausführungen, und ich wünsche Dir vor allem alles Gute auf Deinem Weg im Umgang mit Deinem Mitbewohner!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Oskar CH

Hallo Paul

Studier doch mal mein Profil. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=35 

Ich bin in vergleichbarer Lage wie Du und habe mich für die Option Abwarten & Beobachten entschieden. Lass Dich von den vielen "Gutmeinenden" nicht verdriessen und geniesse Dein Leben.

Gruss Oskar CH

Hier noch einige Links zur Problematik:

Links zum Thema Abwarten und Beobachten  bzw. Watchful Waiting:
Deutsch:
Wie hoch ist mein Risiko an PK zu sterben? 
http://www.ok-1.com/PK/Risiko.jpg
Abwarten und Beobachten
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/0035.htm
Watchful Waiting  wieder salonfähig
http://www.medical-tribune.ch/deutsc...16_03_2003.asp
Abwarten und Beobachten ("Watchful Waiting")
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ml/tha_ww.html
Ärzte Zeitung, 10.11.2003
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200.../prostatakrebs
Prostatakarzinom
http://www.mds-ev.org/download/300_i..._screening.pdf
Jagd auf einen oft harmlosen Gast?
http://www.aerztekammer-berlin.de/10...aFrueherk.html
Unnützer Test auf Prostatakrebs?
http://www.gesundheits-fuehrer.com/N...er/130707.html
PSA-Test und Prostatakarzinom - Dilemma der Früherkennung
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/pdf/100/39/a2486.pdf
Stellungnahme des Deutschen Netzwerks Evidenzbasierte Medizin  zu Forderungen 
nach Einführung eines PSA-Screenings
http://www.ebm-netzwerk.de/psa_screening.pdf
Statistiken zum Prostatakrebs
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...atistiken.html
Kampagnen zur Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs zeichnen ein Bild, 
das nicht dem Stand des Wissens entspricht
http://www.evibase.de/texte/rahmen_t...e_wahrheit.htm
Der Meineid des Hippokrates
http://www.infothek.at/verlag/zusatz...formatiert.pdf
"Prostatakrebs: Diagnose und Prognose"  (DNA-Struktur)
http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf
Englisch:
Prostate cancer is the single greatest overrated disease in the history of civilization
http://www.squarf.com/cancer.htm
ACTIVE SURVEILLANCE
http://users.kingsley.co.za/~ghanesh....co.za/RM.html

----------


## Paul-Georg

Danke, ich dachte schon es hagelt nur so von allen Seiten auf mich ein.
Werde mich erst wieder äußern, wenn ich das Ergebnis der Biopsie habe und diese auch ins Forum stellen.
Dabei werde ich auch alle anderen schweren Erkrankungen nennen, welche mich zum Frührentner gemacht haben und so evtl. in Anbetracht meines gesamten gesundheitszustandes und AZ nicht soviel Prügel bekommen.
Dir erst mal wirklich Dank für Deinen für mich positiven Beitrag.
Allen anderen auch Dank, das sie sich mit meinen Problemen befaßt haben.
Cio, bis mitte nächster Woche
Paul-Georg

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Leute,
so heute war es soweit und ich will wie angekündigt meine Werte ins Forum stellen:
Gleason score 4+4=8 G 3b.
Seit 10-15 Jahren bin ich wegen folgender Diagnosen in Behandlung:
Insulinpflichtige Zuckerstoffwechselstörung mit Polyneuropathie,
Lungenemphysem (Funktion 54%)
Bluthochdruck
Periphere Nervenschäden,
Chron. Magen-u. Darmschleimhautentzündung
Degenerative LWS/BWS/HWS Beschwerden.
Mit dieser Verkettung von Krankheiten/Diagnosen könnt ihr vielleicht meine Einstellung besser verstehen, dass ich derzeit zumindest nicht bereit bin
Therapien über mich ergehen zu lassen.
Mein Urologe hat mir heute dringend zu
a.) OP geraten,diese wäre für mich die sicherste Lösung.(Abgelehnt)
b.) einer dreifach Hormontherapie mit gleichzeitiger Bestrahlung.
Am Freitag soll ich mit meiner Ehefrau zu einem Gespräch zu ihm kommen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich bis Freitag keinen Entschluss zu b. fassen kann.
Werde erst noch eine weitere Meinung in Mannheim einholen, ist derzeit wegen Streik leider nicht möglich.
Ferner will ich mich noch um einen Onkologen bemühen.Wer kann mir Typs geben im Umkreis ca. 150 Km Kreis Bergstraße (Heppenheim)

Gruß
Paul-Georg

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Paul-Georg !


Bei Gleason 4+4 und PSA 19 solltest Du nach meiner Meinung handeln.
Falls Du meinst immer noch Zeit zu haben solltest Du zumindest folgende Test´s durch führen:
Tumormarker überprüfen ! 
CEA<5,0 ng/ml, 
CGA<100 ug/ml
NSE<18,5 ng/ml
PAP(SPP)<3,5 ng/ml
AP  NW 40-130 U/l
Testosteron messen ! (ng/ml)
DNA-Zytologie aus Biopsie !
PET-CT oder MRTS als bild gebende Analyse
Hier ein Zitat von Dir:
 



> Für mich (59 Jahre) zählt vorrangig der Erhalt der Potenz, die Vorstellung vor einem GV eine Pumpe oder desgleichen benutzen zu müssen, (falls es damit überhaupt klappt) macht mich wahnsinnig.


 
Bald hast Du Deine letzte Chance auf eine *heilende* Therapie vertan.
 
Du brauchst vor einer Behandlung keine Angst haben. In meinem öffentlichen Profil kannst Du meine Pk-Historie lesen. Alles gut und heil überstanden. Alle Werte bislang auch gut.
Wichtig ist, dass Du zu *Fachleuten* gehst. In 220 Km Entfernung von Dir, kann ich Dir welche empfehlen. 
Bei Interesse sende mir eine E-Mail.
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## camillo

Hallo Paul Georg,
da hast Du Dir ja bis Dato eine Menge von Weh-Wehchen eingefangen, die bestimmt nicht ohne sind!

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du Dir über jede einzelne Erkrankung nach Bekanntwerden entsprechende Informationen beschafft hast und dann eine. für Dich optimale Tehrapie gewählt hast. In wie weit Erfolge oder Misserfolge auftraten, weist Du selbst.
Jetzt ist nun ein neuer Fall aufgetreten. Lt. der Hacketalschen Klassifizierung ein "Raubtierkrebs", also kein Haustierchen. Weite also Deine bisher aufgebrachten Energien zur Bekämpfung der Erkrankungen nun auch noch auf die neue Erkrankung aus. Denke daran, "Stillstand ist Rückgang".

Es gibt leider noch keinen Therapieschrank, bei dem man bei Eingabe der Erkrankung die entsprechende Schublade öffnen kann, um das Richtige zu erhalten. Seitens Deines Arztes ist Dir bereits die DHB vorgeschlagen worden. Von hier aus würde auch ich Dir diesen Voschlag unterbreiten, jedoch "ohne Bestrahlung"! Bedenke bitte. daß Du Dir dadurch die letzte Option der Tektomie verbaust.

Ich gehe fest davon aus, daß Du die richtige Entscheidung triffst und wir uns noch lange im Forum über das "Für und Wider" von Medikamenten und Behandlungen unterhalten.
Gruß Jürgen W.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo _camillo_ !

Hier ein Zitat von Dir:



> Seitens Deines Arztes ist Dir bereits die DHB vorgeschlagen worden. Von hier aus würde auch ich Dir diesen Voschlag unterbreiten, jedoch "ohne Bestrahlung"! Bedenke bitte. daß Du Dir dadurch die letzte Option der Tektomie verbaust.


 
Was willst Du denn noch mit der Tektomie, wenn der PK in einem halben Jahr wohl sicher metastisiert hat ?

Handeln muß Er heute.

Die Bestrahlung bei Hochrisiko-Patienten besteht immer aus zwei Teilen:
-Äußere Bestrahlung
-HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) >>> kann mann durch OP ersetzen. Das Risiko der Nebenwirkungen ist jedoch bei der OP höher.

Eine Nervschonende OP ist auch nach DHB kaum noch möglich.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Mistral1

Ich hätte gern einmal gewußt in welcher Klinik Günther war?
Klingt ja sehr gut mir erhaltener Potenz/Kontinenz.
Zu dem Thema keine Therapie. Sehr mutig der Mensch. Also ich will nicht wegen der erhaltung der Potenz früher sterben.
Irgendwann ist das mit dem GV eh vorbei und deswegen soll ich früher in die Kiste? Nein Danke
Gruß

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Mistral1, dies war auch meine Meinung und damit stand ich nicht alleine da. Ich hatte die OP in Absprache mit meiner Frau durchführen lassen und eigentlich war sie auch der treibende Teil dazu. "Du bist wohl nicht gescheid, nur wegen dem b......? - das Risiko tragen wir gemeinsam"!

Die OP wurde im "Franziskus Hospital" in Bielefeld, am 14.07.2005 durchgeführt.

Ich habe am heutigen Morgen meinen 3monatigen TÜV dort und werde den Doc fragen, ob er damit einverstanden ist, wenn ich seinen Namen hier im Forum einsetze.

Ich kann mich nur positiv zur totalen OP äußern, da ich keinerlei Einbuße der Lebensqualität hinnehmem mußte. Vermutlich lag es aber auch an den zwei wichtigen Faktoren, daß ich einem guten Arzt mit seiner OP-Methode unter die Finger kam und dies rechtzeitig!

Schönen Wochenanfang

Gruß Gunter

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Gunter,

ich gratuliere dir zu deiner Erfolgsgeschichte in Sachen RPE, die nicht bei jedem Mann so problemlos verläuft.
Leider kann ich weder in deinem Profil noch in einem deiner Beiträge Angaben zur Histologie finden - Gleason etc. + klinisches Stadium.
Es wäre sehr nett und könnte das Gesamtbild besser abrunden, würdest du diese Daten bei Gelegenheit nachreichen.

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo,
ich wende mich abermals ans Forum.
Wer kann mir raten?
Meine Historie ist im Profil ersichtlich.
Mein Urologe möchte nun, daß ich mir die Lymphknoten entfernen lasse, durch Lap.
Prostata bleibt wo sie ist!
Zweitmeinung bei Prof. Becht Nordwest KH eingeholt:
Aufgrund der internistischen Vorerkrankung ist von einer radikalen Prostatektomie abzuraten, deshalb wäre eine Bestrahlung unter Antrogenblockade für den Pat. indiziert.
Eine diagnostische lap. Lymphadenektomie ohne Bereitschaft zur radikalen Prosttektomie wäre nur für eine palliative Indikationsstellung im Rahmen einer lokalen minimalinvasiven Therapie (Kryotherapie usw. ) sinnvoll.

Prof.Dr. Jaeger Onkologin ebenfalls Nordwest rät dringendst von einer Lymphadektomie ab:" ist der Stand von gestern".
Mein Urologe bleibt bei seiner Meinung und hat für nächste WOche einen Termin für mich in Heilbronn gemacht.

Nochmals Telf. Rückstrache mit Prof.Dr. Jaeger:lassen sie die Lymphknoten wo sie sind,es bringt für sie außer Diagostik nichts.
Machen sie einen Termin beim Strahlentherapeuten, der wird ein MRT fahren und dann die Bestrahlung anfangen.

Wer kann mir aus Erfahrung raten ?

Bitte keine gutgemeinten Hinweise wie z.B. ich solle nach Nymwegen (NL) fahren, oder zu anderen Kapazitäten nach Berlin oder ins Ausland.
Danke
Paul-Georg

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Gunter,

Gratulation zu Deiner gutgelungenen OP. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist Deine PSA-Entwicklung:09.12.04 PSA 5,87, 27.06.05 vor der Biopsie 4,4 - wieso sprichst Du von einer Erhöhung?
Wie war Dein GS am Anfang oder wurde der gar nicht ermittelt? Wie war die pathologische Beurteilung des OP-Materials oder hast Du keinen schriftlichen Befund?

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Hans,

nein habe ich nicht. Ich bekam den Befund per Telefon und ich wollte ganz einfach die Sache schnell vom Halse haben. Da ich eine Krebserkrankung und die Folgen in nächster Nähe erleben mußte, bei meiner Frau, war zur großen Panik keine Zeit. 

Mit meiner Frau und dem Arzt alles durchgesprochen, ging es nach einigen Tagen zur Sache! Ich wollte einfach dem Ding in mir keine Zeitvorgabe oder Chance geben. Es war da und mußte weg. Radikal.

Hätte ich länger gezögert - wer weiß was aus mir oder dem Karzinom geworden wäre? Freunde wären wir bestimmt nicht geworden!

Ich fühle mich bei dem behandelnden Urologen in sehr guten Händen.

Gruß Gunter

----------


## fstlev

Hallo Gunter,
Ich sehe das ähnlich. Wer mit GS 9 und PSA 24,7 im Alter von 56 (das sind meine Werte) noch daran glaubt mit 90 unter der Straßenbahn zu enden, der hat schon einen gesegneten Optimismus. Oder macht der nur einen auf "Vogel Strauß"? 
Ich konnte nicht mit dem Tumor leben, ich mußte handeln. Ob es letztendlich richtig war? Wer weiß? Ich hoffe es natürlich sehr. Sexualität ist natürlich eine wichtiges Thema, aber nicht das Wichtigste. Und was Paul-Georg sagt, kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Aber die Menschen sind nun mal, gottseidank, unterschiedlich in Psyche und Physis und jeder entscheidet für sich selbst. Was bei dem einen richtig ist, muß nicht unbedingt auch bei anderen stimmen.
Wünschen wir uns doch alle, dass zumindest die Therapien der Zukunft so effektiv und arm an Nebenwirkungen sind, so dass in jedem Stadium eine Heilung oder ein Stillstand der Krankheit möglich sein wird. Solche Therapien sind in der pipeline, ich hoffe wir kommen noch in den Genuss!
Alles Gute für UNS!!

----------


## Gunter

Hallo fstev soisses!

Man soll seine Augen nicht verschließen! Nachdem ich das letzte Magazin des BPS gelesen habe, ist mir das Bild des Storches im Gedächtnis gebieben, der den sich wehrenden Frosch im Maul hat. 

WIE WAHR!

Für einige Betroffene wäre ein Vogel angebrachter, der seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt.

*Man muß sich der Krankheit stellen und akzeptieren.* 

Fatalismus ist nicht angebracht, übertriebener Optimismus aber auch nicht. Wenn eine Umstellung der bisherigen Lebensgewohnheiten, der Weisheit letzter Schluß sein soll, bewegt man sich in einer Traumwelt. Das kann es nicht sein. Mann hat Prostatakrebs und damit muß er sich abfinden. 

Was er dagegen unternimmt, hängt von seiner Einstellung zu seinem Körper, seiner Verantwortung gegenüber seiner Familie und Einschätzung einer reellen Chance zur Bewältigung  seines Problems.

Dazu gehört eine Portion Selbstvertrauen und Mut - egal wie seine Entscheidung ausfällt. Beschwörungsformeln helfen hier nicht - Alternativmethoden zur radikalen Entfernung verzögern m.E. nur das Leiden und bergen nur das gefähliche Risiko einer Streuwirkung unseres gemeinsamen Feindes in unserem Körper.

Gruß Gunter

----------


## LudwigS

> ......... Alternativmethoden zur radikalen Entfernung verzögern m.E. nur das Leiden und bergen nur das gefährliche Risiko einer Streuwirkung unseres gemeinsamen Feindes in unserem Körper.
> 
> Gruß Gunter


Hallo Gunter, wenn man alles zu "Alternativmethoden" im Vergleich zur OP degradiert, rückt man automatisch alle anderen Therapien in die Richtung Scharlatanerie und Quacksalberei.
Sicher war das ein nicht ganz zu Ende gedachter Schnellschuss, denn sogar chirurgische Ärzte sehen das differenziert.

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/V4/archiv/...l.asp?id=43533

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Ludwig, OK.

Ich möchte meinen Beitrag nur so verstanden wissen, daß langwierige Versuche ein Risiko beinhalten.

Viel Zeit haben wir nicht mit dem fiesen Ding im Körper. Nur ein Arzt, der selbst von PK befallen ist, kann sich ein Urteil über die realen Ängste bilden. Alles andere ist nur angeeignetes Berufswissen. 

Wie kann eine Person den Schmerz einer anderen Person "fühlen". Nur wer selbst auf die brennende Herdplatte gefaßt hat, weiß wie das ist!

Gruß Gunter

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Leute, ich bin noch da!

Es ist viel Wasser den Rhein herab geflossen, seit ich meine letzten Beiträge setzte.

Es sind nunmehr viele Monate ohne Pros, mir geht es saugut, habe keine Probleme und das Wasser steht mir nicht bis zum Hals oder fällt auf die Socken.

Weiterhin gehe ich jede Woche zweimal in eine "Muckibude", bewege viel Eisen, stemme und renne gegen die Zeit, ohne jegliche Einschränkungen in der Lebensqualität  :L&auml;cheln: ) mit  ALLEM was dazu gehört - was will man mehr in unserem Alter????

Leute, Krebs kann man nicht besprechen oder davon bitten.

DAS DING MUß WEG!!! Radikal - ratzfatz.

Aktueller Wert PSA 0,094 ng/ml. 

Gruß Gunter

----------


## ottogerd

Hallo Gunter, danke für deinen Beitrag. Sowas macht mir Mut für meine OP am 4.5..

Danke.

----------


## ManfredG

Lieber Leidensgenosse.
Ich bin am 27.März 07 in München im der Klinik Großhadern operiert worden. Am 2.April wurde der Katheter entfernt und am 3.April konnte ich das Kh. verlassen. Eine Reha habe ich ausgeschlossen. Ich startete sofort mit der Beckenbodengymnastik, zuhause und in einer Therapiepraxis . Die ersten Erfolge zeigen sich bereits, doch bei Spaziergängen verliere ich Urin, ohne es zu merken, zuhause allerdings selten. Wie sieht die Erfahrung bei Dir/Euch aus. Vieleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig.

Grüsse aus München


Manfred Grape (70 Jahre alt und sonst sehr gut in Schuss)

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Manfred,

zuerst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Verlauf. Wenn Du nach noch nicht mal 3 Wochen schon ziemlich kontinent bist, kannst Du Dich wirklich nicht beklagen. Bei mir hat es 10 Wochen gedauert und ich bin immerhin 14 Jahre jünger als Du. Du musst noch etwas Geduld haben. Mach weiterhin Deine Übungen und Du wirst bald komplett trocken sein.


Herzliche Grüße aus Saarbrücken

Wolfgang

----------


## ManfredG

Lieber Wolfgang,
herzlichen Dank für Deine Information. Nun bin ich beruhigt und warte ab, was in den nächsten Wochen passiert.
Gruss

Manfred

----------


## ottogerd

> Lieber Leidensgenosse.
> Ich bin am 27.März 07 in München im der Klinik Großhadern operiert worden. Am 2.April wurde der Katheter entfernt und am 3.April konnte ich das Kh. verlassen. Eine Reha habe ich ausgeschlossen. Ich startete sofort mit der Beckenbodengymnastik, zuhause und in einer Therapiepraxis . Die ersten Erfolge zeigen sich bereits, doch bei Spaziergängen verliere ich Urin, ohne es zu merken, zuhause allerdings selten. Wie sieht die Erfahrung bei Dir/Euch aus. Vieleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig.
> 
> Grüsse aus München
> 
> 
> Manfred Grape (70 Jahre alt und sonst sehr gut in Schuss)


Darf ich fragen, wer dich dort operiert hat.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Manfred,

ich bin schon sehr erstaund, gerade mal 6 Tage einen Katheter und einen Tag später aus dem KH!

Eine AHB hättest Du schon nehmen sollen aber in einer Klinik die eine richtige "Kontinenztraining für Männer" z. B. Klinik Wildetal Reinhartshausen durchführt.

Ich habe eine Anleitung "Kontinenztraining für Männer" in PDF-Format von der o. g. Klinik, wenn Du wilst, dann kann ich sie Dir per eMail zu senden! 

Meine eMail Adresse: Helmut.2@gmx.de

Ansonst wünsche ich Dir gute Genesung und viel Erfolg bei deinen Übungen

Helmut

----------


## Gunter

keine Bange am Anfang. Ich hatte das Problem gleich in den ersten Tagen nach der OP, obwohl ich trocken aus dem Hospital ging.

ICH MUSSTE EINFACH NIESSEN  :L&auml;cheln: 

Danach brach die Welt für mich zusammen, biss die Zähne zusammen und das "Problem" war eine einmalige Sache!!!!! Die Kontrolle war noch nicht da.

Seit der OP bin ich regelmäßig in der Muckibude, trainiere meinen Beckenboden , auch täglich vor dem Aufstehen. Ich bin trocken wie die Sahara, selbst nach zwei oder drei Flaschen Bier kommt kein Harndrang, bis zum heutigen Tag. 

Was die Zukunft bringt, können wir alle nicht wissen. Im Moment fühle ich mich auch ohne Pros sauwohl.

Gruß Gunter

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Manfred, wie ist es Dir ergangen, bis zum heutigen Tage?

Gunter

----------


## Gunter

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen, fünf (5) Jahre sind seit meinen letzten Beiträgen vergangen und ich bin immer noch da! Selbst nach einigen "Bierchen" geht kein Tropfen in die Hose und alles, ja alles, klappt vorzüglich. Das Leben macht Spaß und ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Es ist jedoch so, daß eine leichte PSA-Steigerung während der vergangenen Jahre eingetreten ist. Der Wert liegt von 0,0 in 2005 nun in 2011 bei 0,3. Ich habe mich zur einer Strahlentherapie entschlossen und werde die Ergebnisse danach hier einsetzten. Auch eventuelle negative Randerscheinungen.
Gruß Gunter

----------


## walde100

hallo gunter
gut für dich und  deine gesundheit
bei mir war die op  dez 2010
bin trocken bis auf einige kleine tropfen 
die sich nach anstrennung oder  unwohl manchmal einschleichen
beim wasserlassen habe ich manchmak das gefühl es kommt noch etwas und das dauerd dann   6-8 mal immer wieder ein kleiner harnstrahl
ist das normal??
ebenso ist die erektion  noch weit vom normalen
was kann ich nehmen um  das gefühl  zu bekommen
habe cialis genommen darauf habe ich trockenen mund und bekomme kopfweh
wer weiss rat oder mittel
ich bin  im 70 jahr und potenz ist einfach wichtig
warte auf euern ratschlag
gr
walde

----------


## SAGI00

hallo Walde,
das mit der Erektion kann schon noch eine Weile dauern, also 3/4 Jahr musst Du schon rechnen bis sich alles ''da drinnen'' an die Situation gewöhnt hat und die Nerven wieder so funktionieren wie vorher. Auch der Ablauf im Kopf ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Mit Cialis hatte ich auch Probleme, bin dann auf VIAGRA umgestiegen. Inzwischen hat sich alles normalisiert. Also Geduld !
Viele Grüsse

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Walde, gesund sind wir alle nicht, sonst wären wir nicht hier in dem Forum! Ich habe bisher nur Glück gehabt und wie die Geschichte ausgeht, weiß man nicht. Versuch mal das Medikament LEVITRA, 20mg, von Bayer. Die Verpackung hat nur 4 Filmtabletten und ist aber verschreibungspflichtig. Ich habe es in den Anfängen genommen und es waren keine Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten. Mit VIAGRA muß man vorsichtig sein. Mit dem Wasserlassen wird es schon werden, nur den Mut nicht verlieren. Ich mußte auch in den ersten Wochen bei Husten oder Nießanfall heftig aufpassen.

Ach ja, die Strahlentherapie. Ich habe meine 39x hinter mir und einen Pavianhintern :-) sonst aber keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Einige Mitstreiter hatten Durchfall, einer hatte es mit dem "Rücken", warum auch immer und viele eine Rötung am Steiß. Mal sehen was es bringt.
Gruß in die Gemeinde
Gunter

----------


## HorstK

> Ach ja, die Strahlentherapie. Ich habe meine 39x hinter mir und einen Pavianhintern :-) sonst aber keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Einige Mitstreiter hatten Durchfall, einer hatte es mit dem "Rücken", warum auch immer und viele eine *Rötung am Steiß*. Mal sehen was es bringt.


Bei mir war die "Rötung" am Steiß - ca. 8 Monate nach Beendigung von 33 Bestrahlungen - ein ausgeprägter Herpes Zoster (Gürtelrose).


Horst

----------


## Gunter

Hallo Horst, steht es denn im Zusammenhang mit der Bestrahlung? Ich denke, es hat etwas mit dem Nervenkostüm zu tun - ist natürlich eine schmerzhafte Sache und dann erst nach so langer Zeit.
Gunter

----------

